# Teen Ugg Bootie Slippers Pattern WITH CORRECTIONS



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

"Ugg" bootie slipper pattern 

updated 10-31-11
to fit womens size 8-9 shoe size
Size 10 needles
lion brand thick and quick yarn or similar to obtain gauge 100 yds per boot approx.
gauge: 12 sts and 20 rows = 4"

With main color co 44 sts. Knit one row.
ROW 1 (RS) K1, yo, K20, yo, K2, yo, K20, yo, K1
ROW 2 and all subsequent WS Rows: Knit all stitches, but knit the yarn over twisted, ie. into the back loop of the yo.
ROW 3 K2, yo, K20, yo, K2, yo, K2, yo, K20, yo, K2
ROW 5 K3, yo, K20, yo, K7, yo, K20, yo, K3
ROW 7 K4, yo, K20, yo, K5, yo, K4, yo, K20, yo, K4
ROW 9 K5, yo, K20, yo, K6, yo, K6, yo, K20, yo, K5
After row 10, continue in stockinette stitch for 8 more rows.

INSTEP
ROW 1 Knit 40, ssk, turn work (ignore remaining stitches on needle for now)
ROW 2 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn work again (again ignore remaining stitches)
ROW 3 sl1, K14, ssk, turn
ROW 4 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn
ROWS 5-20 Repeat Rows 3 and 4 eight more times.
ROW 21 sl1, K14, ssk,knit to end of row, turn
ROW 22 p30, p2tog, purl to end of row. 

Work 8-10" in stockinette stitch (if your tween likes low Uggs or high Uggs) and switch to contrasting color and work another 2" in contrasting color. BO Knitwise. Sew seam using mattress stitch. Give to teen and be met with squeals and giggles. To fit approx. size 8-9 foot. they will stretch a bit. Put some dots of puffy paint or what ever you like to put on your slippers to prevent them from being "slippers" and enjoy!

This was a conversion from the free Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern, so you can find photos there. Also, I have checked, double checked and triple checked, but AM human, so you can compare my rows to bootie pattern if something looks off.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You are a doll. Great pattern. Thanks...


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks very much for that, have copied and pasted updated version! Will get around to knitting them when my other projects are finished.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I have the yarn and hope to start next week after completing several other projects.


----------



## jaygee (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I'll give them a try. I'm just finishing a scarf then I have to stitch lace around some "Angel Pockets" In case you don't know what they are, they're for the labour ward at hospitals for tiny babies who do not make it. I also knit jumpers for Oxfam to be sent to Africa. (I don't send them I just knit them and pass them on to a friend.) BUT next project is a chunky knit jacket for myself for a change. Also my grandaughter is having her first baby in Jan. I'm no great knitter but will at least make some booties.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

can you please provide the link to the baby uggs that has the photo? Thanks so much for the pattern. Can't wait to make them !!!


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing this wonderful pattern, you are very talented! I'm going to give these a go I think once I have my presents all knitted 
xxx


----------



## heatherh (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks a million for the pattern. I will give it a try for my teen granddaughter. How much yarn will I need for a pair?
Thanks.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will put it on my list.


----------



## lea.k (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks a million have just down loaded it. I can certainly see myself making them over and over again.

Thanks once again
lea.k


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am going to make a pair for my daughter and one for my daughter in law for Christmas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you AmyKnits for the pattern. My granddaughters will be in 7th heaven!


----------



## heatherh (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to apologize - I guess I need to learn to read. I asked how much yarn I would need and it is as plain as the nose on my face - right on the pattern you posted. So sorry. 

Heather


----------



## Lucalyn (Nov 1, 2011)

thank you so much, sorry I didn't quite understand how this worked. Wow, I am so excited, now I will be Grandma of the Year. Amy you Are an angel, lyn


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern and the update. Hoping to be able to make a pair one day.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty so much....this is a keeper pattern...moke


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will add this pattern to one of my winter projects


----------



## janjohnf (Nov 2, 2011)

How do I access this pattern, doesn't seem too easy. Thanks. JanF


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

janjohnf said:


> How do I access this pattern, doesn't seem too easy. Thanks. JanF


I found it by going to "search" at the top of this page and typing in Ugg Bootie Slippers. You want to print or bookmark the latest one with corrections.


----------



## janjohnf (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, silly of me to have missed that! I did not find a photo, is there one? JanF


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

In case you still need it I have it here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54312-1.html



yellowrose741 said:


> can you please provide the link to the baby uggs that has the photo? Thanks so much for the pattern. Can't wait to make them !!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My baby one is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54312-1.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

yellowrose741 said:


> can you please provide the link to the baby uggs that has the photo? Thanks so much for the pattern. Can't wait to make them !!!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54312-1.html


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you Amy, these are the cutest. The more I saw the uggs for babies I was thinking man I would love a pair for me LOL

I am kinda new to knitting, if I wanted to knit a pair that would be a size smaller 6-7, how would I do that? Use smaller needles?

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response on my request. I am going to start these tomorrow. Much appreciated.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you Amy, these are the cutest. The more I saw the uggs for babies I was thinking man I would love a pair for me LOL
> 
> I am kinda new to knitting, if I wanted to knit a pair that would be a size smaller 6-7, how would I do that? Use smaller needles?
> 
> ...


Sorry... I didn't see your question until today. I see you are new to KP. The PM or private message is usually a better way to go for asking a question on a posting that is not current.

Anyhow, you should be able to decrease the size a bit by going down a needle size or even two. These fit a 8-9, generously, so a 7 wouldn't be that far off.

Thick and quick is a bulky yarn, so a chunky yarn would work better with a size 8 or 9 needle. They are meant to be slippers and the smaller than recommended needle is to make a stiffer fabric.

Hope this makes sense. Hope this helps.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's the link to Baby Ugg's on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easiest-and-fastest-baby-ugg-booties-ever


----------



## Sweeetie47 (Jan 28, 2011)

TY sooooooooo verrrrrrrry much Amy!!! You did a superb job with these!!!! EXCELLENT


----------



## chambersb (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for sending me this pattern. Other than the trim at the top, I do not see where or how you put the contrast color down the side or across the instep. Can you please tell me how you did this. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I have not made this yet.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry to have been so abrupt, my dear. It's 12:41 in the stinking morning and I'm operating on fumes. On my way to bed as soon as this message is finished.

I'm not sure if I provided a link to the video from the original creator of this baby bootie pattern. Here it is.

http://www.diynetwork.com/videos/fashionable-baby-booties/4143.html

I had the same concern as you did. After watching the video, reading more than one pattern and looking at several pictures of completed baby uggs, it became clear how to do it. The problem as far as this message is concerned, is that I moved on to another project and don't remember what I learned about the uggs.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

See what happens when I get this tired? You were talking about the teen uggs, not the baby uggs. I would still suggest you look at the link and see if it helps you.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ashhy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm asking about the teen booties..are the needles 10mm? And do you have a picture of them finished?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ashhy, the needles listed in this pattern are 10US. If you do a SEARCH above, you can see a photo of mine and many others who have made these.


----------



## Ashhy (Feb 11, 2013)

i want to use a different yarn (something I already have). It's a #5 weight. What size needles should I use to make the adult slippers? I could do the gauge but I don't know if I knit all rows or knit one purl one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You can work your gauge in stockinette. However, your fabric will likely be looser knit and your slippers will be less firm and will be more floppy. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ashhy (Feb 11, 2013)

yes, thanks


----------



## jbm1630 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Amy,
I'm ready to start the pattern. Thank you again. I was trying to get that puffy paint you suggested at Michael's, and they didn't know what I was talking about. Is it the same as dimensional fabric paint? Also, I know how hard you worked to create the pattern. Can you give me a hint as to how I can adapt it for a man size 11? Thank you again. You will be making my goddaughters very happy at Christmas.


----------



## aimee_pense (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone got an adaptation of this pattern that would fit a 2 year old and a 4 year old? I'm dying to make some of these for my nieces!


----------



## morninggloryj2 (Nov 15, 2014)

How much bulky yarn does it take to make a size 4 ladies ugg bootie?


----------



## morninggloryj2 (Nov 15, 2014)

How much bulky yarn does it take to make a size 4 ugg teen conversion bootie?


----------

